# water test kits?



## wendyvuko (Apr 26, 2005)

Whats the best water test kit? We have the tetra brand and i dont think its very accurate because i test my water for nitrites and it came out fine then i double checked it at the pet store and it was high. So far nobody on this site has sterred me wrong ( By the way thanks for all your help) so which one do you recommend? thanks wendy


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I swear by this test kit plus you can't beat the price. Even with shipping costs its a good deal. I wish BigAls would give me a nickel everytime i mention them.







I wouldn't have to work.


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Liquid all the way, strips suck.


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I swear by this test kit plus you can't beat the price. Even with shipping costs its a good deal. I wish BigAls would give me a nickel everytime i mention them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! I paid 30 something bucks for this at Petsmart. What a ripoff ...

13 is an awesome price for this kit. It works well I think


----------

